# A little help Pymatuning ice?



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Does anyone know for curtain if it is frozen or not? Full disclosure I want to go goose hunting not fishing. I am over an hour away.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

when i was up last sat there was a lot of open water on south end but jamestown launch and 41 bay launch had ice at launch no place to put boat in, north end was pretty much locked up as far as you could see from spillway both sides


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

thank you


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ducknut141 said:


> Does anyone know for curtain if it is frozen or not? Full disclosure I want to go goose hunting not fishing. I am over an hour away.


I was wondering if you could answer me a question? If you're hunting that lake in the open water does your Ohio hunting license cover you like your fishing license does?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

No it does not. If you are on an island anywhere you have to have a PA license and if you are across the the PA line floating or not you need it also.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ducknut141 said:


> No it does not. If you are on an island anywhere you have to have a PA license and if you are across the the PA line floating or not you need it also.


Thank you. Never really looked into hunting that lake till I saw your post. I have a lot of family that lives in PA and was thinking maybe we could try and do some waterfowl hunting. I appreciate the response. BTW if your avatar is your grandsons first duck, you spoiled the hell out of him and he doesn't even know it. I've been chasing waterfowl for 20+ years and have never seen one of those to shoot at. Did it go to a taxidermist?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes it was his first duck. Yes it is at the taxidermist getting done as a dead mount so it can hang with his dads drake. I am looking for people to hunt with I do most of my hunting alone. By the way Pymatuning get hunted pretty hard so be ready for crowds.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you do a lay out boat when hunting Pyma and the big lake?


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I have on both but at Pymatuning mainly on shore


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ducknut141 said:


> I have on both but at Pymatuning mainly on shore


I had a friend that I duck hunted with a lot about 20 years ago. He was into making his own boats. He built a layout boat and I called it his water coffin! We never got it out into the water. All I know is that it looked a little scary to me.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It can be


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

_Bump_ anybody been past there lately? Live in Cleveland. Hoping the cold nights have it making some ice.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Any update for pyma ice?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

OptOutside440 said:


> Any update for pyma ice?


Heard 4 inches on the fish ID post about white bass. Should keep making ice too.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out iceshanty website for current info on Pymatuning. Good current info daily there.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Was out today at Jamestown. Solid 4” everywhere we drilled there. Fished several hrs and no hits and nothing on fish finder. Decided to make a move and drove up to small launch just south of Snodgrass. Drilled our way out to about 100yds and turned back. Ice went from 4” - 3” and didn’t chance it.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Eye Dr said:


> Was out today at Jamestown. Solid 4” everywhere we drilled there. Fished several hrs and no hits and nothing on fish finder. Decided to make a move and drove up to small launch just south of Snodgrass. Drilled our way out to about 100yds and turned back. Ice went from 4” - 3” and didn’t chance it.


See any out from Duck n Drake or New Bowers area?


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

I didn’t notice any up there. There were a few out from Ohio Campground. Most were out from Jamestown boat launch, to just north of Jamestown marina. Drove across the causeway and was surprised at all the more open water there was at the bridges. Didn’t see anyone on the north end at all. I talked to a guy on south end that said he was on 7” of ice but everywhere we went had a measured 4.5” max. Be careful out there!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks for the update. I'm taking my Dad out tomorrow and he is 74 years old. Just want to make sure everything is safe and solid.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Well my Dad and I made it out to Pymatuning this morning. Fished just North of the island from Ohio State Park Campground in 15 fow. Red eskimo shelter. Bunch of guys further North and also a bunch far east towards PA. I didn't have anything biting at all. My Dad had something fiddling with his pinman and maggots and finally caught it. Good 4.5" to 5" of ice. Felt good to get a line wet. Better luck next time!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Daaaaamn thats a hog


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

I’m going to try to hit the ice this weekend... going to try over by Harris islands and just go get next to the pack of people I saw out there Tuesday evening when I drove by


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

My Dad is heading out tomorrow on his own and Friday to South end out of Jamestown. Glad he can be enjoying the retired life fishing. I'll report how he does.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Any one doing the tourney on Saturday?
I haven’t fished it about 40 yrs. but a buddy has a camper right there and wants to do the tournament. Any insight would be appreciated. 
my concern is if we have Oh license and the check in is in Pa - could we get jammed by game warden? I get that we can only access lake from Ohio land and fish legally. Just not sure of some gray areas and I’ll ask at the register shop also but not a fan of surprises!!


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

threeten said:


> Any one doing the tourney on Saturday?
> I haven’t fished it about 40 yrs. but a buddy has a camper right there and wants to do the tournament. Any insight would be appreciated.
> my concern is if we have Oh license and the check in is in Pa - could we get jammed by game warden? I get that we can only access lake from Ohio land and fish legally. Just not sure of some gray areas and I’ll ask at the register shop also but not a fan of surprises!!


Are you saying that to ice fish pymo with only an ohio license you must get on the ice from ohio? I was under the belief that on the water/ice either will do. Just shore and islands come into play state wise. Someone help me out please.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> Are you saying that to ice fish pymo with only an ohio license you must get on the ice from ohio? I was under the belief that on the water/ice either will do. Just shore and islands come into play state wise. Someone help me out please.


That’s what I’m asking. 
im under the assumption that I can’t park in Pa unload and get on the ice with an Oh license. Or can I?


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

threeten said:


> Any one doing the tourney on Saturday?
> I haven’t fished it about 40 yrs. but a buddy has a camper right there and wants to do the tournament. Any insight would be appreciated.
> my concern is if we have Oh license and the check in is in Pa - could we get jammed by game warden? I get that we can only access lake from Ohio land and fish legally. Just not sure of some gray areas and I’ll ask at the register shop also but not a fan of surprises!!


What and where is the saturday tourney. I avoid these at all costs.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Ohio says refer to Pa requirements and I did not see anything under the ice fishing regs that speek of parking. Go look on PA's page.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Pooch said:


> Ohio says refer to Pa requirements and I did not see anything under the ice fishing regs that speek of parking. Go look on PA's page.
> View attachment 463888
> View attachment 463889


Thank you. Was worried for a moment. Ive been ice fishing out of Jamestown for 30 years. Some with just an ohio license as I only buy the p.a. license if I intend to trout fish.


----------



## Zach216913 (Dec 31, 2017)

Long as your fishing from boat or ice. Either state license is excepted. Regardless where you park and launch. It's if you are fishing from the shore then you are required to have a license from that state which you are In.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

My Dad did caught these yesterday at Pymatuning out of Jamestown. 24 fow, pinmin and little minnow.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Me and some others are going out of Jamestown tomorrow am, have friends that went today. PM me if you want to share info. My nuts aren't big enough to hit Erie yet and I've never fished pymo so figured I'd try it, saw some nice reports from south end of the lake.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

It seems like every report that I've read the only place people are catching is deep water! Lake doesn't seem to matter, just depth.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Heading out of Jamestown marina tomorrow for my first time fishing Pymy through the ice. Any pointers other than following the crowd?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowtech17 (Jan 11, 2011)

Went out of the marina today... lots of people... fished 18-26 fow... marked some fish .. got one bite..


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Mike_13 said:


> Heading out of Jamestown marina tomorrow for my first time fishing Pymy through the ice. Any pointers other than following the crowd?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it depend what you like.
relax fishing,you setup shanty and weight for fish come true
hard work,every 30 minutes move looking for fish.
last 3 days stragel ,north ,south,shalow ,deep.
do the work pray for best.i moved 2 times yesturday 6am to 6pm 3 fish on screen off campgroud by island 10' and 18' water.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Not to derail this thread just something I have always wondered. You can Ice fish with five(8 in Ohio) lines as it stated above but when it's open water it's two or three depending on where you are. Just makes me go  . Be careful out there. I am home getting the boat ready to fish.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

ducknut141 said:


> Not to derail this thread just something I have always wondered. You can Ice fish with five(8 in Ohio) lines as it stated above but when it's open water it's two or three depending on where you are. Just makes me go  . Be careful out there. I am home getting the boat ready to fish.


5 lines thru the ice. 3 in boat or land. It's the same rules throughout the lake. But if you are on land you need license for the state you who's land you're on. Ice or boat doesnt matter, the license is recognized by either state and the rules are the same.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I understand the rules that isn't what I meant. Why can ice anglers use more lines than open water anglers?


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I would say because you can’t cover the water like you do in warm weather.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

You can cover more frozen water than you can sitting on the bank though. Now that the post from above has enlightened me to the rule I have sent an email to ask the state.


----------



## CDUCK (Feb 7, 2012)

they just can't make everyone happy, why would you need 5 poles from shore ? LOL


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

I guess I can ask the same thing about being on the ice. It's about being fair to ALL anglers year around I don't want an argument just wondering why the disparity in numbers. Yes I would love to be able to run 5-8 rods per person from my boat. *Again please don't start*. Be safe on the ice have a good time we all enjoy the water in our own ways


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

ducknut141 said:


> I guess I can ask the same thing about being on the ice. It's about being fair to ALL anglers year around I don't want an argument just wondering why the disparity in numbers. Yes I would love to be able to run 5-8 rods per person from my boat. *Again please don't start*. Be safe on the ice have a good time we all enjoy the water in our own ways


My way of looking at it would be this. During the summer months you're allowed to run a trotline and limb hooks while fishing. Then while still in your boat you can cast a normal rod and reel set up. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

Does anyone know if you can ice fish off Tuttle Beach ramp or if you have to go out of Manning Ramp? I think Tuttle may be closed. I'm trying to find something on the north side... thanks.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

In Ohio.......Float lines, aka jug fishing, you are allowed 6 on open water. That is exactly the same as having 6 tip-ups on the ice. Absolutely no preferential treatment one way or the other. It's for everyone to read. Now pymie defaults to PA rules, not much different.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

vanhln said:


> Does anyone know if you can ice fish off Tuttle Beach ramp or if you have to go out of Manning Ramp? I think Tuttle may be closed. I'm trying to find something on the north side... thanks.


I took my Prius back there during the deep freeze of 2015 i think it was. Last time I ice fished. Ice was like 3 ft thick.


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

thanks.... A couple weeks ago I thought I saw a Do Not Enter sign near there... just trying to not get in trouble...


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

Tuttle is closed for construction last I heard. sounded like it was going to be closed for awhile.


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

thanks fillet.....


----------

